# Giant Brass 1



## jkid82592 (Jun 17, 2007)

Was looking for a good quality bike for mostly dirt jumping, and riding on the streets so i dont have to ride my mountain bike around. Saw the brass 1, seems to be a reasonable price. And it looks like a DJ bike but it does not say that anywhere. Does anyone have this bike? use it for DJing? If this is not a good bike for this what is a good DJ bike in the price range of 0-700.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

specialized p.1, the way to go joing the p club. the only things that your would need to change eventually are the rims cuz they're crap and that fork on the brass is horrible or atleast they used to be, plus you want a singlespeed, screw that derailuer bs, be a man you can pick up a brand new p.1 for 700 or you could buy a used sick asss dj bike in the classifieds on here


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

You cannot get a stp, chase or p bike for anywere near that price. Save a couple more hunder dolars and get a real bike. The brass, and chase 3 are just burly mountain bikes.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

P-bikes are tanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

look dude you need to spend some time lookin around, especially since all of the 09 bikes are getting pushed out right now. go to your lbs (local bike shop) and see if they will cut a deal on a p series. the specialized msrp for the 08 p.1 was 800, im sure you could do around 7, and its a legit bike. look on craigslist, its raining mtb's. also im telling you keep an eye on the classifieds section oon here and ridemonkey and maybe even pinkbike. you will find something for 5-700 thats worth more than that.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

http://wheelsporteast.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=430

http://wheelsporteast.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=428


----------



## Raptorluke (Sep 18, 2008)

i've got a giant brass, good bike ay, it does the job just as well or even better than the "p club", its very smooth running on streets as well as dirt jumps. its a great bike to ride, you never seem to get tired of it. i've got the black version and my mates got a white version, i tell ya what ay, it really gives you confidence in yourself as well as knowing the bike aint gonna fall apart on impact to ANYTHING


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i'm looking for a p.1 right now. i've seen a lot of them go for $750, some as low as $700...


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just recently bought a Giant STP 1 which is supposed to be their close to top of the line dirtjump bike. I have broken the hanger for the rear derailer twice this week it just snaps in two. I by no means go big the first time I broke it was bunny hopping a curb which I did clear just fine, and I thought oh well freak accident. The next day I took it out and hit a dirtjump with it right after getting it fixed I literally rolled in for the first time hit a not even 5ft jump landed smooth and again snapped the hanger in two. I can't imagine the brass is a much better bike since it is like half the price.

If I could do it again I would for sure be looking at a single speed specialized for dirtjumping.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

take deskinsd87 word "ay"


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

eastern night train


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

deskinsd87 said:


> I just recently bought a Giant STP 1 which is supposed to be their close to top of the line dirtjump bike. I have broken the hanger for the rear derailer twice this week it just snaps in two. I by no means go big the first time I broke it was bunny hopping a curb which I did clear just fine, and I thought oh well freak accident. The next day I took it out and hit a dirtjump with it right after getting it fixed I literally rolled in for the first time hit a not even 5ft jump landed smooth and again snapped the hanger in two. I can't imagine the brass is a much better bike since it is like half the price.
> 
> If I could do it again I would for sure be looking at a single speed specialized for dirtjumping.


Kinda sounds like you/shop just sucks at adjusting rear d.'s or some other dumb problem. You may have it in the easiest gear to pedal in, land sideways and wow you have just shoved a derailleur into your wheel. Shorten your chain even, stop it flopping around.

I have had my stp over a year now. Am yet to break a hanger. Have been running both SS and geared. Its a sweet, cheap comfortable bike you can do just about anything on. Look around. You will find one cheap enough.


----------



## K_Labs (Nov 3, 2008)

The brass 1 owns I love it. I bought it a week after I bought my double and I ride it more than I ride my double. It's a great freaking bike. Hey Deskinsd87. If you hate your STP so much sell it to me.


----------



## lukehooligan (Jun 20, 2008)

if you look at the specs on giant's site, the brass frame is the exact same geometry as the stp, looks a bit different, but the medium brass1 is same geo as large stp and small brass 1 is same geo as medium stp. i have an 07 eastern night train as a dedicated street/park bike and an 09 size M brass 1 that i use for am/xc/freeride/all the things people normally use mtb's for. i have no problem jumping and hucking the brass around, it's a solid and easy handling frame but if you want to use one for urban/dj get the small size and be ready to brake and replace some components as the fork,cranks and hubs are all very entry level (though i'm 5'11" and 220, so smaller guys might be ok).


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would suggest looking at a different bike, either an stp or a p1. The brass's frame may have the same geo, but if you take a good look at the bottom bracket you will see that it is a weaker weld than the stp or the p1. 
Also, the fork on the brass is some rst piece of huge sh1t, whereas on the p1 you get a solid marzocci dj3 or 1 i dont remember. 
Also, the p1 or stp ss eliminates the need to switch to single speed, which is the way to go for dirt jumping and park


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

What about the P.Grom for us small ones? I need a small DJ bike lol.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

the p grom has decent components on it, but i have never ridden it. 
Specialized link is here http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39176&eid=103 
it depends how small you really want to go


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree, the brass 1 probably is not the best choice to go with dirt jumping and overall abuse. The STP is a nice bike but there are so many like it and the P1. I would personally go with a single speed if you are expecting to beat it up a lot.

If you were to go with a SS I would stay away from the STP SS as the cranks are not something I would recommend. When going with a bullet proof DJ bike you should be looking at chromoly cranks that you see on BMX rides (Like the P1). TruVativ Ruks are nice but the aluminum gets weak fast. Just stay away from aluminum period.

As for forks, you won't be happy with anything you get when you are in the 1k bracket. My recommendation is to ride it until it breaks then get what you want. When you're close to the 2k bracket is when you start seeing some nice forks. Nice forks alone cost well over 500 msrp depending on what you're looking at.


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got the '09 STP SS and I love it. Haven't had any problems yet. So far my cranks are holding up well for the urban I've been doing. I'm 200lbs and I've been doing 5ft flat drops and everything seems to be shipshape. But if they do break, I'll prolly take the advice and replace them with cromo cranks.


----------



## cstone (Apr 5, 2009)

leif20 said:


> the p grom has decent components on it, but i have never ridden it.
> Specialized link is here http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39176&eid=103
> it depends how small you really want to go


My problems is that I am very small, so small it must be. I am not sure of any frames in DJ bikes that are this small. 21" top tube is about as large as I could handle. So far I dont see a frame this small for 26" wheels.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

They are great cranks, don't get me wrong. They are on the bike I currently ride. However, aluminum is known to become weak fairly fast. I'm also going to replace them if / when they break.


----------



## lukehooligan (Jun 20, 2008)

i just noticed your price range, get an eastern thunderbird. or get on chainreactioncycles or rhythm imports and for a little more than that there are a few ns bikes to choose from


----------



## EWT (Mar 25, 2009)

just getta stp used cheeep


----------

